# autotrail navajo payload



## Sundance55 (Mar 17, 2010)

Just weighed navajo without any passenger, no clothes on board, no food, no booze, and only very few bare essentials. The weighbridge did 2 readings and both came out at 3.50t I knew payload was low but this is ridiculous! Any ideas? Please don't suggest leaving her indoors behind as I need someone to cook. Only joking!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Sadly this is a perennial problem with (some) motorhomes.

There are only a couple of options open to you.

1. You are VERY careful with what you load your van with (dont forget that a litre of water weighs 1Kg)
2. You get your vehicle "uprated" to give you a higher payload. Contact SVTech, they are the experts and are VERY helpful on the phone.

I sometimes think that the manufacturers of (some) MH's are selling a product that is not "Fit for purpose" as they provide such mean payloads, and then offer all sorts of "extra" such wind out awnings, solar panels, generators, roof racks, bike racks etc etc WITHOUT warning the purchaser they will eat into the (already meagre) payload)

Of course the other problem is that many makers are producing MH's with decent payload availability that have a gross weight in excess of 3500Kg and then DOWN rating them to 3500Kg so they can be driven (virtually empty and with only one occupant) by someone who does has not passed a test for vehicles over 3500Kg.

There are a few around that can be had with a 3500 or 3850 Kg max weight. Oddly they also charge more for the higher rated vehicle even though that is the "norm" and the 3500 one has been DOWN rated.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Contact SVTech, they are the experts and are VERY helpful on the phone.


I can second MrPlodd's suggestion without hesitation.

I rang Steve at SVTech only yesterday, on the recommendation of Alan Curry, the AutoSleepers Service Manager. I have a different, but similar payload problem.

Steve was extremely courteous, patiently answered my several queries, and clearly knew what he was talking about!

In my case he was able to "offer" an increased payload of 200kgs,with an extra 100kgs on the rear axle loading . . . though it seems I would have to fit air bags to obtain the latter.

I don't understand the legal and safety details, but SVTech certainly do, and may well be able to help.

Dave


----------

